# is this a good deal?



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 55 gallon salt water fish tank with a
250 watt metal halide and two 65 watt compact fluorescent on each side of the metal halide.
Open hood with fans on each side.
Protein Skimmer
Overflow in the back left corner
20 Gallon Sump tank
I believe it has Aquaclear 70, 50 and 20 pump inside the tank.
The protein skimmer and return pumps are QuietOne and ReefTec 4000.
Tons of live rock
Purple Tang (4+ years old)
Anthias (4+ years old)
Yellow Watchman goby and pistol shrimp (8+ years old)
Sea Cumber (4+ years old)
Starfish (4+ years old)
Live sand
Also has chiller that needs to be serviced. 

is this a good deal?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

are you buying this or selling


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

buying this


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol there is no price?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

oh sorry its 350 dollars


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

doesn't sound like to bad of a deal gotta be carefull with those sea cucumbers if you dont know anything about them i believe most types if they die can poison a tank and kill everything.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

ive heard that befor


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, that is an old Yellow Watchman Goby! I love YWG and want to get one so I have done tons of research, and everything I have read says "up to 5 years, sometimes longer".

I know if it was you, you probably wouldn't get a Purple tang, but those aren't recomended for a 55g tank. Just thought I'd point that out.

Wow, what kind of work does the chiller need? Those things run over $500 all the time. You may not need the chiller depending on where you live (I could use a chiller in the summer when it gets 130*F in Texas), but it might be a good thing to have.

Keep us posted on any tank choices you make! Love to have another Salty on the forum!:smile:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm. Why I say, I couldn't have found anything better myself! Sell the fish/inverts you don't want and you'll end up getting everything for free!


----------

